# Aloof poodles?



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I know that as a breed, poodles are supposed to be aloof with strangers. Did your poodle start out very friendly as a puppy then turn more aloof as he aged? Jäger is sooooooooo friendly with strangers. He almost seems hurt if people walking past us don't stop to pet him. He's the same was with other dogs, he just LOVES other dogs. He has been this way since I brought him home (he's 11 months old now). 

Do you think he will always be this way, or will he change as he gets older? I don't care anyway, people are always delighted by his friendly enthusiasm... I was just curious what other people have experienced.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

None of the poodles I have known have been aloof. A goof, yes, especially when young - aloof, no!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say that correct poodle temperament ranges from aloof with strangers/very close to family and friends to social butterfly. I think the common element is that they are people-oriented dogs.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He is definitely a goof, LOL! I love it, personally...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never had a poodle that was aloof with strangers. All of mine have been wiggling crazies when they see strangers. Even timid little Millie is a wiggler! She just wiggles from a distance in a permanent play bow


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

My Belle is aloof she tolerates strangers but never seeks them out. Although she was pretty freindly with people at the show last Sunday


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Billy started out as aloof as a puppy. It took him a long time to warm up to strangers. He didn't avoid them but he would ignore them. I just kept on working on socialization and he came around so well that he will run up to strangers now looking for attention. We stopped by an elderly day care center today on an invitation and he went right up to the old folks to socialize; something he would never have done as a puppy.
_


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Both Mitch and Matrix are aloof with strangers, but are totally nutso crazy loving with our family and friends


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Cosmo is still young but he has aloof tendencies. He's VERY friendly with anyone that approaches him (still working on polite greeting actually!) but he doesn't typically go seeking attention from other people unless they approach him.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I would say that correct poodle temperament ranges from aloof with strangers/very close to family and friends to social butterfly. I think the common element is that they are people-oriented dogs.


So maybe Jäger is one of those social butterfly poodles... only time will tell I guess.

I will say that I went out of my way to socialize him extensively with all sorts of people, kids, babies, dogs, etc. I'm not sure if it's that he's just social by nature or as a result of the socialization or maybe a mixture of both?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I socalized Vegas like crazy, he's a social butterfly. Vienna is contently happy to be petted.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy is selectively friendly with people, he may or may not give a warm welcome to strangers, it depends on some criteria only he knows. But he goes NUTS for friends and family.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty is a social butterfly. She's polite, but will definitely approach and initiate contact for some lovin's. I don't think she's ever met a stranger.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate LOVES new people. He tiny wigglebutts up to them and usually is jumping on their legs to be picked up. Had him for 18 months and we're still working on that! At least - for all he has been through - he still loves people!

If anything he is aloof with other dogs. He is a people dog, not a dog dog.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris is a social butterfly. She's not polite about it either...! I love her enthusiasm for life, but I am having to spend an awful lot of time training her to NOT say hi to the judges/stewards/spectators when we're trying to compete.... lol!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> Paris is a social butterfly. She's not polite about it either...! I love her enthusiasm for life, but I am having to spend an awful lot of time training her to NOT say hi to the judges/stewards/spectators when we're trying to compete.... lol!


The first time we went to an obedience run-thru, Dexter tried to follow the male steward out of the ring after the Figure 8. 

Judge visiting is a theme that comes up often on poodle obedience and agility lists!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe it is because my dogs are or have been show dogs, but they think everyone must be a member of their fan clubs. They love to be touched and I have to keep them from doing what I call "rub bys" with other hikers on the trail.

I think Poodles should be discriminating and have a clear sense of their own self worth. However, I don't care for that true aloofness like we often see in some of the sight hounds. I like a Poodle who is engaged and who wants to please.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall could open up at "Kissing Booth" in a parking lot! He is uber friendly to EVERYONE, and doesn't seem to even have an inkling that some people don't like/love poodles. I am so happy he's such a friendly extrovert! Our last dog, though much loved for the 17 years we had her, was not fond of strangers and children. I am continuing to work on guiding Chagall as to when it's okay to go try to "love up" a person. He's learning he has to wait to be invited to say "hello," but the wait nearly kills him. When he's released to greet someone, he goes a bit bananas with glee. (Seems to make everyone feel special when he does it, though!)


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My dogs love everyone, Dima is a little bit aloof with strangers but once they have said hi she is fine.

My dogs a big guard dogs so if you are not invited to my house don't come.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

My first poodle, Bounder, loved everyone and everyone loved him back. 

Our rescue poodle, Pippin, likes people well enough, will always stand to be petted, but it's rare for him to approach anyone first, unless the person is also a dog-owner and happens to have treats concealed about his person - then look out, because Pippin is suddenly wanting to be that person's Best Friend Forever!

Casey was extremely shy as a puppy, as in pee-his-pants terrified of strangers. He has now advanced to the point where I would say he is cautiously friendly. He will stick his nose out to be petted, but will back away if someone tries to pat him on the head, instead of under the chin. Hands passing over his head seem to make him a bit nervous.

But in general he does approach people now much more than he did as a young puppy. 

I don't think I have ever seen a friendly puppy become non-friendly as an adult, assuming he stays in the same family and is well-treated and well-socialized. But it does work the other way around, that a shy puppy can gain confidence with time and appropriate training and socialization.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny is a social butterfly, at least with people. She gets confused when people don't want to give her some lovings. However, with other dogs, she'll warm up to them eventually but she'd much prefer to visit with the humans!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I know they're supposed to be aloof, but IMHO one of my very favorite things about this breed is how they love people and try to connect with them, even when they're someone new. Watching Liberty gaze deeply into the eyes of someone in a hospital bed while she's cuddled up beside them almost brings tears to my eyes every time. Maybe it's not breed standard, but geez I love it.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

flufflvr said:


> I know they're supposed to be aloof... Maybe it's not breed standard, but geez I love it.


Several people made comments to this effect, and this drove me to the breed standard, which is always a good thing.  Here is what the PCA/AKC standard says about temperament: 

"Carrying himself proudly, very active, intelligent, the Poodle has about him an air of distinction and dignity peculiar to himself. Major fault: shyness or sharpness"

The phrase regarding "distinction and dignity peculiar to himself" also appears in the "General Appearance, Carriage and Condition" section at the beginning of the standard. 

NOWHERE does the standard mention aloofness with strangers. If anything, the listing of shyness and sharpness suggest that excessive non-sociability is much more of a problem than excessive sociability. 

The way I think about poodle temperament and especially the dignity and "carrying himself proudly" parts of the standard is that poodles should be pleased with themselves and comport themselves with confidence. They don't *need* to be friends with everyone they meet. But at the same time, they are so pleased with themselves that it never occurs to them that somebody wouldn't be delighted to get to know them. 

I love this part of the standard and think about it a lot when training, because I think it goes to some key distinctions between poodles and other smart, biddable dogs such as Goldens.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I too have heard alot that poodles are aloof and protective of their "space and people". It sort of makes me said when people say this as they have obviously not met some good temperament poodles! 

My boy would be classified as a "social butterfly"! He has always been very people oriented and friendly as a baby. He was socialized a Lot too!! He is friends with everyone when out. One thing I love about poodles, or maybe just my boy, i LIKE that he does not run up to anyone and get in their face happy! I have seen this mostly with labs, and while i am glad they are nice and happy to meet people, I dont want to have a dog soo in my face. Riley is very nicely mannered when he meets people, and will naturally turn sideways for people to pet him. This helps especially with children as he is not in their face this way. It was never taught, just something he does. 

On a walk or out he is very fine to ignore people who dont pay attention to him, or if i dont let him say Hi as we are walking. He will just ignore them and pass by. Im very glad. The other night though it was nearly dark out and a big man was walking in the park and passed behind us. Riley saw him coming and wouldnt take is eye off him. Even after the man passed us Riley was watching him forever! He Never watches anyone like that. He was keeping an eye on him for me. No growling or barking, but just silently watchful.

I Love how the standard says poodles carry themselves with a dignity as that is Exactly what i think of!!!! Sums it up beautifully!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> NOWHERE does the standard mention aloofness with strangers. If anything, the listing of shyness and sharpness suggest that excessive non-sociability is much more of a problem than excessive sociability.
> 
> The way I think about poodle temperament and especially the dignity and "carrying himself proudly" parts of the standard is that poodles should be pleased with themselves and comport themselves with confidence. They don't *need* to be friends with everyone they meet. But at the same time, they are so pleased with themselves that it never occurs to them that somebody wouldn't be delighted to get to know them.


I love this! Thanks so much FP for posting the quote. I'm so glad to read the actual standard and should have looked myself before responding. :doh: The poodles I love so much really do carry themselves proudly, and they are polite to strangers, but oh so glad to meet new people and connect with them. I'm kind of relieved to see that one of my favorite aspects of the poodle really isn't against breed standard!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

My 3 are all social butterflys. They adore company, going out and about, and they've never met a stranger, only a new friend! LOL Maddy (The Diva, The Devine Miss M) was with me 24/7 from the age of 9 wks. until 6 months old, so her socialization was awesome. She's what you would call "bombproof," nothing rattles her. Oh, and can she work a crowd! lol I don't know what kind of socialization Beau had, as he came to me at 16 months old, and had some behavioral problems - not w/people, but with other dogs. He LOVES to be admired and touched! Lucia is the sweetest natured dog I've ever met - with people, dogs, cats, even a bird at an outdoor cafe (nose to beak!). She is such a love, and people just fall in love with her (even non-dog people). She isn't the least bit shy or aloof, but she does want to get back to her mama, ASAP.


----------



## OctoberRain (Apr 5, 2020)

spoospirit said:


> _Billy started out as aloof as a puppy. It took him a long time to warm up to strangers. He didn't avoid them but he would ignore them. I just kept on working on socialization and he came around so well that he will run up to strangers now looking for attention. We stopped by an elderly day care center today on an invitation and he went right up to the old folks to socialize; something he would never have done as a puppy._


thank you for saying this, I just picked up a 6 month old and he is very aloof with strangers, it gives me hope to hear that with socialization and positive reinforcement, he can be friendly to everyone!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I always find it so frustrating when people assign a trait to a breed of dogs, or a country, or to a race, or to an ethnicity of humanity. They just are not true! And are so discriminatory. Just don't fall for them.

My Spoo is my service dog. He is way too affectionate to everyone, and every animal, in the world to be a service dog. But I would so much rather he be that way than aggressive I do think he is everyone's favorite dog in my entire little town. Everyone knows and loves him.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I would highly suspect that any poodle with this trait has not been socialized before the age of 16 weeks. 

Since I wanted my Spoo to be a Service Dog, I followed the guidelines for training service dogs, or any dog that one wants to be highly social. I was told to introduce him to 40 different dogs, and 40 different people of all ages, races, heights, with and without hats, etc, and other animals before he was 16 weeks old.

This was one heck of a lot of work!!! Especially since I got him at 13 weeks. But I did it, even introducing him to chickens, sheep and horses before then. Whew!!!!! (You have to give up work and socializing yourself, etc!)

But I am so glad I did. And if I ever get another dog I will do exactly the same. It is so worth it.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is anything but aloof. Confident as a puppy and confident now -not to be confused with aloof. Goes nuts when we have a visitor, barks at the UPS man who al;ways brings him cookies. All in all I wish Asta was more aloof. It would really help with his service dog training. We are actively working again on focus and attention to redirect his excitement to me and not the stranger or a strange dog, strange cat, strange horses, well you get the idea. So far this training is working well. So much of his job requires attention to me -that way he can monitor me.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Asta, At about 15 weeks I taught the command 'Bark', so my Spoo could bark, and then 'No bark'. Somehow combining the commands worked well. 

Plus, never... I never let even one bark go by but that I got up and said 'show me' so that he took me to the door, or the window, etc, and I could then talk to him about whatever it was that was exciting to him. So he knows I am listening to him. He doesn't have to keep barking because I am not responding. Think of yourself, or a child, saying 'look, look'.

People that just yell at their dogs to stop barking are actually reinforcing the barking.

Now I only have a problem with barking if I have been visiting someone who allows their dog to bark all the time. Then I have to do some retraining.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Wow, this is an old thread. Fun to see it return!

Outside the house Pogo is usually aloof with people he doesn't know well. I'd worked very hard at introducing him to lots of people when he was a puppy, so it's not like he was unsocialized. He's just not interested in strangers. Snarky, in contrast, loved meeting new people. Given the opportunity he would pretzel himself up against anyone's legs, leaning his full weight and sneezing happily. I had to be very careful not to let him lean against anyone who wasn't up for the challenge of doggie full body hugs.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes, the sneezing! What does that mean? My Spoo does that too and I haven't figured it out ... I know it is some kind of communication that he does in various circumstances..... not all the same...


----------

